# Naruto 673 Discussion Thread - Part 1



## Reznor (Apr 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

*Naruto 673 Prediction Thread*

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Naruto holding Minato's kunai in his mouth?


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Is Naruto holding Minato's kunai in his mouth?



Looks like it. Don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

i think that this is the logic behind the eye power, its concentrating in his left side. Dont forget that the true eye was supposed to be only one.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto is holding a weapon in his mouth.That's not minatos kunai.
Sasuke with the new left eye.
Hagoromo is the greatest power -up distributor in the manga.


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Well this is something! We needed part 2.

Haven't seen so much activity in a while! *Evil* really did a number this time around.


 *Klue* if this is real?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

I kind of like this new look for Sasuke.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

so is what sasuke has called a Sharinnegan?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Now why has Sasuke's EMS seemingly disappeared?



In b4 the left eye has to evolve like normal sharingan now and it will gain rings and tomoes as it goes along. 

Nardo having Hiraishin will make my day. I swear Nardo will not be a copy of his parents, because you don't inherit their full potential that's why he's a loser, look he doesn't have Hiraishin! Also, also, Nardo works hard for his powerups!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

It's probably a hiraishin kunai, though.

Naruto is not a weapon user.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

So Evil's spoiler was trying to tell us that one eye became the Sharinnegan.

Thank God he didn't merge the two some how.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

So I wonder if Madara is going to try and take Sasuke's eye since this can now be considered a step up from the Rinnegan and it's conveniently the same side that Madara is missing an eye as well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

NARUTO YOU BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

Also now we get to see if the Shariinngan actually has Rinnegan powers, or if it was just a design choice.

I want Sasuke to use Ashura realm


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

The pic looks real so i guess ill accept it. But the picture looks insanely scratchy. Must be cleaning it up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

So what are they saying in that panel?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's probably a hiraishin kunai, though.
> 
> Naruto is not a weapon user.


paper bomb wrapped around a kunai.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Also now we get to see if the Shariinngan actually has Rinnegan powers, or if it was just a design choice.
> 
> I want Sasuke to use Ashura realm



Sadly, we'll never see Nagato's Rinnegan powers again. Kishi will simply ignore them from hereon out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

We are gathered here today to honor the life and memory of Uchiha Madara. 

:rofl

Naruto and Sasuke are back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azula (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

To everyone one asking why only 1 Sharrinegan...,maybe Rikudou knew only 1 would be enough . 2 would probably be overkill lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Wtf Sasuke' s eyes are now goona look off.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto's mixed Kyuubi & Sage eyes do look better when he's in Bijuu Mode due to the change in his whiskers than when he's not.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sadly, we'll never see Nagato's Rinnegan powers again. Kishi will simply ignore them from hereon out.



who need Nagato wend we have uchiha.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> So Evil's spoiler was trying to tell us that one eye became the Sharinnegan.
> 
> Thank God he didn't merge the two some how.



Heterochromia. :jbl

I'm glad too, but I'm sad to see MS / EMS design go. Unless he can turn it on the right eye.

Will this give more credance that these powers are only temporary?



Thdyingbreed said:


> So I wonder if Madara is going to try and take Sasuke's eye since this can now be considered a step up from the Rinnegan and it's conveniently the same side that Madara is missing an eye as well.



Shit.

Good point.

Isn't that the same eye Itachi went for too in their fight? EDIT: 

Too good for this manga.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Naruto is a hiraishin user now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> So Evil's spoiler was trying to tell us that one eye became the Sharinnegan.
> 
> Thank God he didn't merge the two some how.



What? You were the one terrified he'd have 2 different eyes like he has now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope he uses at least one Rinnegan ability from that eye this chapter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Not gonna lie as a Naruto fan. If Naruto's equivalent to Sharrinnegan is fucking Hiraishin, Naruto has been trolled hard.

I hope this is not the case.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Hagoromo is an epic troll that's for sure.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> To everyone one asking why only 1 Sharrinegan...,maybe Rikudou knew only 1 would be enough . 2 would probably be overkill lol



The reason why Sasuke likely only has one is because his final power up will likely be his other eye evolving. 

So I guess Naruto's final power up will be his original Kurama returning and Sasuke's will be his other eye transforming. 

Love it.


----------



## calimike (Apr 16, 2014)

We need color for Sasuke's new left eye


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? You were the one terrified he'd have 2 different eyes like he has now.



This is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder what Evil was trying to say with the EMS pic though as his right eye is in his base sharingan form unless Sasuke pushes it to EMS during the chapter.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

do you think Naruto is an Hirashin use???/


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> so is what sasuke has called a Sharinnegan?


Kaguya's eye; Sharingan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

-Azula- said:


>



So. Where'd his arms come from?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

And the fact that Sasuke's left eye is the one that changed means Madara's totally going after it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

But will Karin and Sakura find Sasuke attractive now with his single bulging purple eye?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

calimike said:


> We need color for Sasuke's new left eye



it  better be red.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I wonder what Evil was trying to say with the EMS pic though as his right eye is in his base sharingan form unless Sasuke pushes it to EMS during the chapter.



A single EMS became the Sharinnegan.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So what are they saying in that panel?



They are saying "you" the rest is cut of, and then next to it they say Madara.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Senjutsu powers for Sasuke it seems.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> who need Nagato wend we have uchiha.


Surely you jest. 

Nagato was far superior.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The reason why Sasuke likely only has one is because his final power up will likely be his other eye evolving.
> 
> So I guess Naruto's final power up will be his original Kurama returning and Sasuke's will be his other eye transforming.
> 
> Love it.



This seems highly likely


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

There is no entity that can defeat a Teleporting Bijuu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> They are saying "you" the rest is cut of, and then next to it they say Madara.



I see.

"You are going down" maybe.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> No Senjutsu powers for Sasuke it seems.



Based off what? The eye liner Naruto no longer has?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The reason why Sasuke likely only has one is because his final power up will likely be his other eye evolving.
> 
> So I guess Naruto's final power up will be his original Kurama returning and Sasuke's will be his other eye transforming.
> 
> Love it.



The "Sharrinnegan" is a single eye, If Sasuke got two he would be stronger than Kaguya which can't be unless he eats the fruit.

At most I would say that Sasuke will get another orbit with 3 tomoes, but again this can't be the case, since that would give him Kaguya's power which was the 9 tomoe Sharrinnegan.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 16, 2014)

That thing in Narutos mouth is definitely a hiraishin Kunai

And why only one eye for Sasuke?It looks silly


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Surely you jest.
> 
> Nagato was far superior.



if by superior you meant superior crap then yes.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto with Hirashin???\can it be??/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn Jiggy, I like the way you think.



Yep man. 

Kishi is smart. He didn't make both of Sasuke's eyes the Sharinnegan simply because I guess it would officially be his final power up. At the same time, this allows us to see what his next evolution will be. It'll be natural too considering he has potential judging one of his eyes. 

Genius on Kishi's part. 

Naruto's final power up = Original Kurama returning
Sasuke's final power up = Sharinnegan awakens in his other eye





Orochibuto said:


> The "Sharrinnegan" is a single eye, If Sasuke got two he would be stronger than Kaguya which can't be unless he eats the fruit.
> 
> At most I would say that Sasuke will get another orbit with 3 tomoes, but again this can't be the case, since that would give him Kaguya's power which was the 9 tomoe Sharrinnegan.



I wouldn't say stronger than Kaguya but at the same time he could truly be the Kaguya level villain if his eye evolves. Either way, his other Sharingan being the way it is leaves another level open for him to power up in the future especially if Naruto's Kurama returns. Makes sense.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 16, 2014)

It physically hurts to look at Sasuke's eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The "Sharrinnegan" is a single eye, If Sasuke got two he would be stronger than Kaguya which can't be unless he eats the fruit.
> 
> At most I would say that Sasuke will get another orbit with 3 tomoes, but again this can't be the case, since that would give him Kaguya's power which was the 9 tomoe Sharrinnegan.



You think Sasuke is doomed to have mismatching eyes? One stronger than the other? 

Kaguya's power is the chakra fruit, which is greater than the Rikudou's Juubi Jinchuuriki power.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

I would have preferred a 3rd eye for Sasuke.

Oh well.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Looks like Naruto is a hiraishin user now.



How the fuck is Madara not getting raped?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ isn't going too be pleased when he see's these spoilers since IIRC he wanted Naruto too awaken the Rinnegan and was in complete denial about Sasuke getting it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I would have preferred a 3rd eye for Sasuke.
> 
> Oh well.



Third eye is a little demonic, don't you think?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto with Hirashin???\can it be??/



Yeah, that's what we said..


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Also Sasuke Sharinnegan seems to have 6 tomeos from the little that is seen in the panel ,though it can't be confirmed without further panels.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh so thats why he has 1 eye like that only.

makes sense.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin? 

This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Also Sasuke Sharinnegan seems to have 6 tomeos from the little that is seen in the panel ,though it can't be confirmed without further panels.



I swear, if this spoiler image is the only shot of Sasuke's eyes, Imma rage.

Thank God we have at least one more chapter before Golden Week.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Third eye is a little demonic, don't you think?



Meh, but everyones doing it.  Kaguya, Hiei, Tien, come on get with the times.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> There is no entity that can defeat a Teleporting Bijuu.



this is a fighting shonen manga ,anything can happens.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 16, 2014)

How funny would it be if Hiraishin was "that jutsu". 

That implies that Naruto could take it beyond Minato's application.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin?
> 
> This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.



Naruto received the chakra of all 9 Bijuu, and what is apparently a stronger version of Sage Mode - apparent in the fact that he was able to come into contact with Madara's Truth-Seeking Ball.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto obviously got more than the Hiraishin. He has the ability to use bijuu attacks now.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The "Sharrinnegan" is a single eye, If Sasuke got two he would be stronger than Kaguya which can't be unless he eats the fruit.
> 
> At most I would say that Sasuke will get another orbit with 3 tomoes, but again this can't be the case, since that would give him Kaguya's power which was the 9 tomoe Sharrinnegan.



Damn i must say you always think ahead definitely makes sense tbh, the Sharinnegan could be one eye


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin?
> 
> This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.



Calm down and relax.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

Let that sink in folks...

Sasuke now has the ultimate Doujutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 16, 2014)

So what did Naruto get besides KSM?

Kishi's golden boy got Kaguya's eye clearly more blatant favouritism


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

@orochibuto

If Naruto got Hirashin then that means Hirashin is a more powerful jutsu than I thought.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, Naruto got 100 pages in the predictions thread and still going strong while Bleach only got two.

What a difference in popularity.

That said it had been a while since Konoha's telegrams prediction thread had been so lively. The last time was either when Pain destroyed Konoha or when Naruto got BM...


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke effect. Naruto can't bring that many people to the yard. Which is hillarios. The main character can't even stand up with all this "important" shit thrown at him.  



Linkdarkside said:


> it  better be red.



This.


No.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi is smart.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin?
> 
> This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.



please he got the ability of the 9 tailed beasts.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So what did Naruto get besides KSM?
> 
> Kishi's golden boy got Kaguya's eye clearly more blatant favouritism



Chakra from 9 Bijuu, stronger life force powers, and a stronger Sage Mode.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Third eye is a little demonic, don't you think?



A little, but Sasuke can get away with being a little evil looking.

I mean he has red eyes that shoot black fire out of them, and summon a giant skeleton monster.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> You think Sasuke is doomed to have mismatching eyes? One stronger than the other?
> 
> Kaguya's power is the chakra fruit, which is greater than the Rikudou's Juubi Jinchuuriki power.



Aside from aesthetic, what is wrong with Sasuke having mismatching eyes? Kaguya's strongest eye was the "Sharrinnegan", if Sasuke got a watered down version of Kaguya's eye that is enough, it was a single eye not two. Juubi and Kaguya had that eye as a single one, so why would Sasuke get 2?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2014)

To be honest I think Naruto is probably working with Minato somehow - he can't learn a technique like Hiraishin on the fly... I'm an admitted Naruto fanboy, but that just doesn't make any sense


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto with Hirashin???\can it be??/



More like Minato is back


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

The chances of Naruto's having his own Juubi mode just skyrocketed I mean he has too if Sasuke has a Sharinnegan since Kishi has been emphasizing them being equals.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So what did Naruto get besides KSM?
> 
> Kishi's golden boy got Kaguya's eye clearly more blatant favouritism



Hirashin?, doesn't mean anything but he holds Hirashins kunai.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

So, how did Hagoromo give Sasuke Juubi's eye, if he himself didn't possess it?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Why couldn't Sasuke get matching eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, this Sage Mode of his is different since even in Bijuu Mode he is lacking the red pigmentation of the mode.

All thanks to that Yang seal. I still miss the red around his eyes though. Maybe when the seal is overused and reaches it's limit then when he goes into Sage Mode he does it in as before.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Chakra from 9 Bijuu, stronger life force powers, and a stronger Sage Mode.



Seriously... I didn't think Sasuke gaining a new Sharingan would have been enough to crush the high spirits people had, over Naruto kicking the blackball and shooting off a Magma FRS.

I mean shit. We all knew he was going to get a new Sharingan. What has really changed?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

So Sasuke just got the strongest doujutsu in the manga. Oh my... This isn't going to go over well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Matrix XZ isn't going too be pleased when he see's these spoilers since IIRC he wanted Naruto too awaken the Rinnegan and was in complete denial about Sasuke getting it.



When isn't he in denial? 

Anyway, I'm guessing it'll eventually show up in the other eye as well.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2014)

apparently Naruto is so good with SM that there is no marking whatsoever around his eyes now!

he and his father apparently going to be in the chapter, I can't ask more than that.


----------



## Azula (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Source (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke's eye better be red. 



Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin?
> 
> This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.



If it really is just plain old Hiraishin I agree. 

I doubt that's the case, though. He'll probably take it to a whole new level.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

We'll see if its a permanent power-up since Sasuke has a permanent looking sharinnegan in his left side.


----------



## Windowgazer (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone read what is Sasuke saying on that spoiler pic?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

With Naruto's speed......his strength.......his Bijuu......everything he can do now.....

Do people not understand how overpowered having Hiraishin makes him? 

I don't think people get that. Of course he has other strength as well, we'll see it this chapter, he was already overpowered but do you honestly get how much having Hiraishin beefs Naruto's arsenal up? I mean really, a space/time jutsu of that level? The jutsu has been trolling the hell out of Jyuubi Jinchuurikis this entire war and now Naruto has it and he's at this level?

I don't get you people man. If anything this is a major buff.

As for Sasuke, he's just received the strongest Doujutsu in the manga. Uchiha Sasuke....let that sink in for a moment. I'll wait......ok...and Naruto is equal with this Sasuke? 

These boys are no joke.


----------



## Default (Apr 16, 2014)

mfw i see that ugly as fuck new eye


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously... I didn't think Sasuke gaining a new Sharingan would have been enough to crush the high spirits people had, over Naruto kicking the blackball and shooting off a Magma FRS.
> 
> I mean shit. We all knew he was going to get a new Sharingan. What has really changed?



Usual NF nonsense. We all knew he could gain a new ocular power, it was so obvious.

People just deny what they don't like.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> With Naruto's speed......his strength.......his Bijuu......everything he can do now.....
> 
> Do people not understand how overpowered having Hiraishin makes him?
> 
> ...



I agree Naruto+Hirashin is insane.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Lawd i dont know if my body can handle the 1st technique Sasuke uses of that eye, shit will be OP as fuck


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Lawd i dont know if my body can handle the 1st technique Sasuke's uses of that eye, shit will be OP as fuck



White Amaterasu.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, how did Hagoromo give Sasuke Juubi's eye, if he himself didn't possess it?



We can blame Hashi for that part.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Can anyone read what is Sasuke saying on that spoiler pic?



I think they're just saying "We will ____, Madara"

Part of it is cut off because it's not the whole page.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

I get the feeling Naruto and Sasuke will lose their power ups after the war.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Amaterasu.



Hurry with that Susanoo armor mode already Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> We can blame Hashi for that part.



Hashirama's Yang power belongs to Rikudou. :ignoramus


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke's left eye will change when he activates his EMS. There's a probability that the eye will surpass Rikudou's mother's.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke effect. Naruto can't bring that many people to the yard. Which is hillarios. The main character can't even stand up with all this "important" shit thrown at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no. Im trying to say that I think it was forshadowed that the reason Sasuke will surpass Madara is he will be able to use both Mangekyo techniques and Rinnegan Techniques.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Let that sink in folks...
> 
> Sasuke now has the ultimate Doujutsu.



Lol, no. He still doesn't have the byakugan.True story.

Seriously though, Those eyes look NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At first the asymmetric nature of them is disorienting, but then it adds to the mystique ---- sort of like the first time seeing obito with a sharingan and a rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Hurry with that Susanoo armor mode already Kishi.



I was looking forward to that too. Guess it's not to be.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Amaterasu.



Holy Susano


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> We can blame Hashi for that part.



Sasuke has the eye in his left side, that's the side that got the power-up by hagoromo.
Hashiramas chakra could only give him Rinnegan, and Hagoromo added the Yin part.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

3 spoiler pics with Naruto "kicking ass" of final villain with "awesome" lava rasengan. -> around 30 pages over the span of 4 days.

a vague hint that sasuke was getting a new eye and subsequential reveal. -> +80 pages in a few hours.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> I get the feeling Naruto and Sasuke will lose their power ups after the war.



I got that impression ever since they got those tattoos and were equalled to "god".


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Source said:


> Sasuke's eye better be red.


The Sharinnegan is red in color because the Juubi's eye was shown too be Red on a volume cover this also begs the question why is the Rinnegan purple while Hagromo's tattoo is red and the Sharinnegan is red.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Holy Susano



Susano'o with a halo?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

Lets see how Naruto utilizes FTG mang...should be interesting.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How the fuck is Madara not getting raped?



eats the fruit and rapes everyone.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke has the eye in his left side, that's the side that got the power-up by hagoromo.
> Hashiramas chakra could only give him Rinnegan, and Hagoromo added the Yin part.



And nature power potentially too. 

Imma laugh so hard if Sasuke was given Senjutsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 16, 2014)

So in conclusion Naruto got Yang releasse,9 Bijuus + space/time jutsu while all Sasuke got is an eye? Major troll or what?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke's new power will be to control people through the 4th wall.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I really hope sasuke doesn't throw away his EMS techs just to spam haxxx every 15 seconds



Throw away Susano'o as if it were Kirin?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

i wonder what kind of power Sasuke has in this eye...


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The Sharinnegan is red in color because the Juubi's eye was shown too be Red on a volume cover this also begs the question why is the Rinnegan purple while Hagromo's tattoo is red and the Sharinnegan is red.



Yea Hagoromo had a red Rinnegan on his forehead(whether tatoo or other thing) whike he had 2 purpose Rinnegan, probably as a representation of Byakugan and sharingan powers mixing and giving it its new color.
We'll see based on what Sasuke has.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't have the Rinnegan. Truth be told, the Rinnegan is starting to look like a devolved Sharingan ( as it lacks the tome). Thinking about things further, there is a possibility that the Rinnegan took on both the traits of the Hyuuga eye and the Juubi eye; which could explain why it lacked the tome.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what kind of power Sasuke has in this eye...



Four Higher Realm Techniques.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So in conclusion Naruto got Yang releasse,9 Bijuus + space/time jutsu while all Sasuke got is an eye? Major troll or what?



Sasuke just received the strongest eye in the manga man. 

Sasuke is about to blow the ROOF off the place.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> eats the fruit and rapes everyone.:ignoramus



No Orchimaru needs to be final villain.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> I agree Naruto+Hirashin is insane.



True, but I'm pretty sure he's not using it himself.....he's definitely being assisted by minato ---- no way he could lern the technique that made both the fourth and second so powerful without SOME training. I mean, Yoton Rasenshuriken makes sense based on his history of rasengan and nature manipulation, but this just seems...like a stretch.

This is basically me just not getting my hopes up.


Also, have we lost the sage pigment forever? I'm somewhat dissapointed. I'd rather have Kyuubi eyes with sage pigmentation


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 3 spoiler pics with Naruto "kicking ass" of final villain with "awesome" lava rasengan. -> around 30 pages over the span of 4 days.
> 
> a vague hint that sasuke was getting a new eye and subsequential reveal. -> +80 pages in a few hours.
> 
> ...



Those are some insane stats


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So in conclusion Naruto got Yang releasse,9 Bijuus + space/time jutsu while all Sasuke got is an eye? Major troll or what?


If anything this seem's skewed in Sasuke's favor since Sasuke just obtained the eye of the two strongest entities in the manga.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

I still want Ma & Pa here dammit. Frog Song this fucker to hell.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what kind of power Sasuke has in this eye...



Unlimited power.  Prepare to infinite versions of his jutsu.  Infinite tsukuyomi meet infinite amaterasu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> So in conclusion Naruto got Yang releasse,9 Bijuus + space/time jutsu while all Sasuke got is an eye? Major troll or what?



Are you going to continue making yourself look like a fool? You've already done a pretty good job with that with your previous 2 posts and you're still trying.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 16, 2014)

And people have nerve to say Naruto gets free power ups


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama's Yang power belongs to Rikudou. :ignoramus


But Hashi gave it to him. 


Klue said:


> I was looking forward to that too. Guess it's not to be.


Kishi can go to hell if that doesn't happen. 


vered said:


> Sasuke has the eye in his left side, that's the side that got the power-up by hagoromo.
> Hashiramas chakra could only give him Rinnegan, and Hagoromo added the Yin part.


Exactly, hence the drastic change in the eye. Hashi + Hagoromo = that


shyakugaun said:


> Holy Susano





Klue said:


> Susano'o with a halo?


Susanoo using a Halo. 


Klue said:


> And nature power potentially too.
> 
> Imma laugh so hard if Sasuke was given Senjutsu.


Isn't that what Hashi gave him anyway?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can barely wait... When does the chapter usually come out in EST?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> True, but I'm pretty sure he's not using it himself.....he's definitely being assisted by minato ---- no way he could lern the technique that made both the fourth and second so powerful without SOME training. I mean, Yoton Rasenshuriken makes sense based on his history of rasengan and nature manipulation, but this just seems...like a stretch.
> 
> This is basically me just not getting my hopes up.
> 
> ...



In theory, considering he and Minato worked together to use Hiraishin to save the Alliance from Jyuubito, he could have learned to use Hiraishin that way. ESPECIALLY if Minato's Kurama is there to help out with it. He knows how it works too and he's overpowered enough.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Throw away Susano'o as if it were Kirin?



Not just Susano'o. His other Mangekyo techs and his base skills as well.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

i think it's possible that Sasuke will have Rinnegan in both eyes.it's just that Kishi shows one eye this week,and he will show the other,next week?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Are you going to continue making yourself look like a fool? You've already done a pretty good job with that with your previous 2 posts and you're still trying.



I don't think he realizes how powerful that eye is.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke doesn't have the Rinnegan. Truth be told, the Rinnegan is starting to look like a devolved Sharingan ( as it lacks the tome). Thinking about things further, there is a possibility that the Rinnegan took on both the traits of the Hyuuga eye and the Juubi eye; which could explain why it lacked the tome.



Or this eye could be a higher level version of the Rinnegan - it's next stage. Guess it all comes down to whether or not Rikudou walked the same hierarchy from Sharingan to Rinnegan?

Or maybe it's like you said, the Rinnegan is a tomoe-less or Sharingan power-less, well, Sharingan. But I'm still not so sure about that, as Madara used two Sharingan traits with his Rinnegan: 

[1] _Ability to follow high level speed movement, the Raikage's top speed._ 
[2] _Ability to see through the Shadow Clone variants (Wood Clone), saw through Naruto's Shadow Clone Jutsu._


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

so sasuke has nuke now.....lol...kaguaya


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think we'll see brand new ocular techniques soon.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i think it's possible that Sasuke will have Rinnegan in both eyes.it's just that Kishi shows one eye this week,and he will show the other,next week?



He doesn't have Rinnegan. Its clearly Kaguya's eye.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 16, 2014)

Understandable why the original spoiler releassed was Naruto owning and the last part of the filler eye came a couple of hours before the chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

eye of horus


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Whoa, whoa, where is this Naruto has Space-Time Ninjutsu stuff even coming from!?


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

We'll probably get new pages of the next chapter early this week  as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Next week's chapter will be 20 pages of Madara praying to Rikudou that he survives this ass whooping. 

Rikudou will not answer his prayers.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Krippy said:


> He doesn't have Rinnegan. Its clearly Kaguya's eye.



We don't know what Kaguya's eye is. Remains nameless.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> so sasuke has nuke now.....lol...kaguaya



LMAO pretty much , somebody call putin


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Susano'o with a halo?






I can't see that, but considering it's from you, I'm not missing on anything important.



Gilgamesh said:


> And people have nerve to say Naruto gets free power ups



Is this irony, I can't tell. How much did Naruto work for getting powered up by Hagoromo? How much did Naruto work to get Hiraishin, if he really got it? If this was irony, then my apologies.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> We'll probably get new pages of the next chapter early this week  as well.



If it gets any more awesome I don't know how I'll be able to bear the 2 weeks off.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Those are some insane stats



They're also false XD


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I think we'll see brand new ocular techniques soon.



And I think we'll see brand new Rasengan variants soon too.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

I want Sasuke to get the Rinnegan in the other eye solely for the symmetry it looks so weird like this.


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Is it just me to whom Jubbi's eye for Sasuke does not even make sense?

Been trying to figure how it came about but can't think of jack shit!


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Next week's chapter will be 20 pages of Madara praying to Rikudou that he survives this ass whooping.
> 
> Rikudou will not answer his prayers.



Naruto and Sasuke are the blessed ones by Hagoromo.
they got the most GOAT powers of all times.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

Its going to be weird watching Sauce do a Shinra Tensei or some shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 3 spoiler pics with Naruto "kicking ass" of final villain with "awesome" lava rasengan. -> around 30 pages over the span of 4 days.
> 
> a vague hint that sasuke was getting a new eye and subsequential reveal. -> +80 pages in a few hours.



I would say both have recieved the same reaction. The first spoilers where out since Friday (making the clearing of the Telegrams's threads earlier) and that alone made about almost 60 pages of discussion since they were posted on the  till Evil's spoiler came out, which made about 30 pages.

To make it fair, 30-30 for each of them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I want Sasuke to get the Rinnegan in the other eye solely for the symmetry it looks so weird like this.



Pissing me off too. Kyuubi Naruto suggested he will gain a matching eye, and Naruto the other half of the Kyuubi (maybe the rest of the Bijuu too).

Fitting for a final battle between the two, no? :ignoramus


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Understandable why the original spoiler releassed was Naruto owning and the last part of the filler eye came a couple of hours before the chapter.



Clearly.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its going to be weird watching Sauce do a Shinra Tensei or some shit.



I assume it will be a combination of sorts.MS powers and one or 2 Rinnegan abbilities.
Deva and or Limbo is my guess.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Is it just me to whom Jubbi's eye for Sasuke does not even make sense?
> 
> Been trying to figure how it came about but can't think of jack shit!



(Indra power)Sasuke's Yin + (Asura Power)Hashirama's Yang + Hagoromo's increase in Yin power and Senjutsu = Sharinnegan


----------



## John Connor (Apr 16, 2014)

called it in the first prediction thread

Sasuke skipped over the Rinnegan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

thats some code geass shit


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

John Connor said:


> called it in the first prediction thread
> 
> Sasuke skipped over the Rinnegan



Maybe this is a higher level version of the Rinnegan?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to see Ino


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

So many people hating on Klue's Rinnegan. 

I hope he uses a Rinnegan jutsu this chapter, and shut you guys up.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke looks like shit with just one eye like that


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

Chibaku Tensei Lava Meteor incoming.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke just received the strongest eye in the manga man.
> 
> Sasuke is about to blow the ROOF off the place.



Ol' good fandom wars are about to start.

The nostalgia.

Hopefully though the butthurt and trolling does not get too much in the way of the epicness that is to follow with Naruto's and Sasuke's performance.


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> (Indra power)Sasuke's Yin + (Asura Power)Hashirama's Yang + Hagoromo's increase in Yin power and Senjutsu = Sharinnegan



This just sounds stupid even for Kishi! I honestly thought those eyes were reserved for who ever eats the fruit!

Well I guess I was wrong!


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

John Connor said:


> called it in the first prediction thread
> 
> Sasuke skipped over the Rinnegan



Not really, it's just a Rinnegan+Yin power of Hagoromo.
But in my view its clearly at least partially a Rinnegan.
We'll soon get a final confirmation of the eye's nature.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Maybe this is a higher level version of the Rinnegan?



Sasuke skipped over the Rinnegan with his balls out. But im not going to lie. I am slightly sadden to to see his EMS go


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> is neg repping with huge images a bannable offence?



This guy XD

On another note, predicting a sort of break in the action following the yoton rasenshuriken; madara temporarily out of commission/recovering and naruto finding minato and the others before powering up and going at Madara again


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are the blessed ones by Hagoromo.
> they got the most GOAT powers of all times.


It's a good thing Madara is a masochist then. 


Jak N Blak said:


> Its going to be weird watching Sauce do a Shinra Tensei or some shit.


Fuck that, there could be some pretty awesome sword combos using that tech. :druuk


Klue said:


> Pissing me off too. Kyuubi Naruto suggested he will gain a matching eye, and Naruto the other half of the Kyuubi (maybe the rest of the Bijuu too).
> 
> Fitting for a final battle between the two, no? :ignoramus



How far away will everyone have to be, 10 miles enough,


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

i feel like its Yin+Yin , but if its Yin+yin+yang it will be epic too


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

isnt true sharingan...last and strongest power up narutoverse? which madara is aiming to get


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> This just sounds stupid even for Kishi! I honestly thought those eyes were reserved for who ever eats the fruit!
> 
> Well I guess I was wrong!



Why would it be reserved for the fruit? The fruit is chakra straight from the Shinju - Rikudou was born with this chakra.

No matter how it's sliced, Shinju's power is made up of four parts: Yin, Yang, Nature, and another special ingredient we can't determine, but basically gives the Bijuu their special chakra make-up: Bijuu chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are the blessed ones by Hagoromo.
> they got the most GOAT powers of all times.



Seriously. 

The jump in power that Naruto and Sasuke just received has to be the largest power ups seen in the series thus far. They're cool, stylish, over powered and now they're about to open up a few cans on Madara. 

R.I.P Uchiha Madara. 

For good this time. 





Klue said:


> Pissing me off too. Kyuubi Naruto suggested he will gain a matching eye, and Naruto the other half of the Kyuubi (maybe the rest of the Bijuu too).
> 
> Fitting for a final battle between the two, no? :ignoramus



Yep completely right. Makes perfect sense as well. 

Here is how the Naruto and Sasuke battle will go: 

- Sasuke is beating down Naruto with his double Sharinnegan 
- Naruto is losing but out of nowhere Kurama returns 
- Kurama says he and Naruto are a team 
- Naruto and Kurama reunite as Naruto gains his final power up allowing him to defeat Sasuke

Cheesy but this is Naruto. We all know that will probably happen.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's Yin +  Hagoromo's asspull Yin power and Senninka = Sharinnegan



fixed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2014)

That is not Rinnegan at least.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

Yea I don't think it's the rinnegan. The color of this eye is red, which is the color the sharingan possesses. I think it's time to start considering that the rinnegan is a mutation of the sharingan.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> So many people hating on Klue's Rinnegan.
> 
> I hope he uses a Rinnegan jutsu this chapter, and shut you guys up.



If you had to choose betwee Sasuke getting the rinnegan and just spamming Nagato's jutsus OR getting sharinnegan/spiralgan and using new original abilities which would you prefer?

Especially IF Madara still got his other rinnegan and got to show new rinnegan abilities either way?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is not Rinnegan at least.



Yeah this eye shits on the Rinnegan.


----------



## Cord (Apr 16, 2014)

....... The original predictions thread actually went over 2000 posts? 

But seriously, I'm loving Sasuke's new eye design. Wondering what kind of powers that holds.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke got thee EYE of God. So powerful only one can exist. Lol @ Rinnegan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

to early to say rip EMS actually, this could be just level 1 form


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

oh god i hope there isnt another fruit

i dont know if i can handle any more power ups in this war


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is not Rinnegan at least.


It's not the Rinnegan it's even better then the Rinnegan.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

Krippy said:


> He doesn't have Rinnegan. Its clearly Kaguya's eye.



yeah,i meant it's possible that he has that sharinnegan(or whatever) in both eyes,it's just Kishi didn't show us that this week.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Not gonna lie as a Naruto fan. If Naruto's equivalent to Sharrinnegan is fucking Hiraishin, Naruto has been trolled hard.
> 
> I hope this is not the case.



You have to be kidding. This guy just saved 8th gate gai from dying as a result of just touching him, has the ultimate Sage Mode by the looks of it, can use the chakra of all 9 bijuu at will, maybe can use those black balls that Obito and Madara have been using (since Ashura appeared to have them in his ultimate bijuu form), and god knows what else.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea I don't think it's the rinnegan. The color of this eye is red, which is the color the sharingan possesses. I think it's time to start considering that the rinnegan is a mutation of the sharingan.



How do you know it's red?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

Jiraiya returns.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is not Rinnegan at least.



Indeed, it's the next level up. :ignoramus


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is not Rinnegan at least.



That may be confirmed to be a higher lv of Rinnegan, or a mix of Rinnegan+Yin power of Hagoromo.Whatever that eye is ,is the result of Hagoromo giving Sasuke a power-up.
It's his left eye, left side that got the power-up.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Seriously.
> 
> The jump in power that Naruto and Sasuke just received has to be the largest power ups seen in the series thus far. They're cool, stylish, over powered and now they're about to open up a few cans on Madara.
> 
> ...


If that happened I would piss myself laughing. Seeing the one viscous Kyuubi sprinting across the Narutoverse, to Naruto's side.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

rinnegan is kaguya's sharingan diluted by byakugan

come at me


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't been this hype for Naruto chapter in a while 

I'm gonna miss the EMS pattern tho.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do you know it's red?



Volume cover, Hinata and Naruto holding hands.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Is it just me to whom Jubbi's eye for Sasuke does not even make sense?
> 
> Been trying to figure how it came about but can't think of jack shit!



Source

Maybe this ? And you mean Kaguya's eye


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

This is one of the few times I'll agree with Matrix:ignoramus 


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea I don't think it's the rinnegan. The color of this eye is red, which is the color the sharingan possesses.* I think it's time to start considering that the rinnegan is a mutation of the sharingan.*


Why, of course.:ignoramus


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why would it be reserved for the fruit? The fruit is chakra straight from the Shinju - Rikudou was born with this chakra.



Because Kaguya aparently got them eyes after eating the fruit. So it only made sense.

Also, Sasuke only has the Jubbi's eye on only one socket because Jubbi only has one eye!


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan is kaguya's sharingan diluted by byakugan
> 
> come at me



Kaguya's other son gained Byakugan, and started Hyuuga. That's why the Byakugan has nothing to do with Uchiha/Senju and awakening the Rinnegan.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

seriously i dont get it......isnt 9 tomoe sharingan suppose to be strongest power up?....thats why madara is aiming to get it...even thought he has juubi and rinnegan..


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> thats some code geass shit


Immortality for Sasuke? 


Jak N Blak said:


> Chibaku Tensei Lava Meteor incoming.


Shinra Tensei+point blank bijuu bomb


Arles Celes said:


> Ol' good fandom wars are about to start.
> 
> The nostalgia.
> 
> Hopefully though the butthurt and trolling does not get too much in the way of the epicness that is to follow with Naruto's and Sasuke's performance.



Either way we win.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do you know it's red?


This is how we know it's red Sasuke has the same eye that the Juubi does.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Volume cover, Hinata and Naruto holding hands.



Oh I thought he was talking about Sasuke's eye.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> This is one of the few times I'll agree with Matrix:ignoramus
> 
> Why, of course.:ignoramus



Of course you are, the manga dosen;t agree with you though.
Soon enough the dojutsu debate will end. It's basically may end the next chapter.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do you know it's red?



Because it's the same eye as the Juubi's eye, which was colored red in the volume cover.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Also what Sasuke has isn't the Rinnegan. It resembles it, but it follows the general pattern of the Sharingan evolution in the form of tome. I'm with Jeanne, in that I'm of the belief that it is the result of Yin + Yin. The Rinnegan would be a result of Yin + Yang ( Or Ashura and Indra), which would spell the end of Indra's soul resting with Sasuke.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,i meant it's possible that he has that sharinnegan(or whatever) in both eyes,it's just Kishi didn't show us that this week.



Yep, I also think Sasuke could have it in both eyes, but just hasn't revealed it fully yet.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> That may be confirmed to be a higher lv of Rinnegan, or a mix of Rinnegan+Yin power of Hagoromo.Whatever that eye is ,is the result of Hagoromo giving Sasuke a power-up.
> It's his left eye, left side that got the power-up.



But why Naruto isn't looking like shit with just a right eye... Ok he still looks like shit


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

I really wish Naruto and Sasuke got these power-ups a little more creatively. No matter how strong they are now, the method of which they received them was pretty terrible, imo.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> to early to say rip EMS actually, this could be just level 1 form



people act like he'll forget how to use it or smth


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do you know it's red?


Volume 64's cover.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> That may be confirmed to be a higher lv of Rinnegan, or a mix of Rinnegan+Yin power of Hagoromo.Whatever that eye is ,is the result of Hagoromo giving Sasuke a power-up.
> It's his left eye, left side that got the power-up.



That maybe what Idra had but Rinnegan was the strongest the only one who was the strongest before was Byakugan combined with Sharingan third eye.

This doesn't make this sharingan stronger than Rinnegan,


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kaguya's other son gained Byakugan, and started Hyuuga. That's why the Byakugan has nothing to do with Uchiha/Senju and awakening the Rinnegan.


why the fuck would her other son only get half of her eye power, if Rikudou got both ?


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Also what Sasuke has isn't the Rinnegan. It resembles it, but it follows the general pattern of the Sharingan evolution in the form of tome. I'm with Jeanne, in that I'm of the belief that it is the result of Yin + Yin. The Rinnegan would be a result of Yin + Yang ( Or Ashura and Indra), which would spell the end of Indra's soul resting with Sasuke.



It may be the result of Yin+Yin, however Sasuke hot Hashiramas cells and chakra.
So it may still be Yin+Yang+Yin=Sharinnegan.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Apr 16, 2014)

sasuke Get Juubi's eye 

and anyway what's the name of this eye? Byaringan?


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Because Kaguya aparently got them eyes after eating the fruit. So it only made sense.



She gained the ultimately eye after taking chakra from the Juubi's ultimate form.

Not sure how that confirms it to be the only way to gain this eye. Besides, the Shinju's less forms (Juubi) has the eye as well.




Revampstyles said:


> Also, Sasuke only has the Jubbi's eye on only one socket because Jubbi only has one eye!



Yeah, Sasuke's left eye - the same side as his dominate arm (left arm). Which arm received Hagoromo's power?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Volume 64's cover.



Thanks, SaiST. I didn't have 18 people tell me yet. 

His eyes are going to be nasty-looking then, I guess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

I find it funny how Madara is here trying to get his PS3 from Obito's house and yet Sasuke's just bought the PS4. 



Gunners said:


> If that happened I would piss myself laughing. Seeing the one viscous Kyuubi sprinting across the Narutoverse, to Naruto's side.



I really think it'll happen. Naruto and Kurama's reunion will be cheesy and it happening in the middle of battle would be the least cheesy way.


----------



## Pein (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara better get serious, he needs to get his other eye back and show off some killer techniques. I'd like him to stomp naruto and sauce but he ain't gonna do it by fucking around with truth seeking balls.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan is kaguya's sharingan diluted by byakugan
> 
> come at me


Well it's more like Kaguya ate the fruit because all she had was Byakugan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> why the fuck would her other son only get half of her eye power, if Rikudou got both ?



She has two ocular powers: Byukugan and Sharinnegan - each brother receiving one. 

There is a reason why the Hyuuga are so irrelevant. :ignoramus


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That maybe what Idra had but Rinnegan was the strongest the only one who was the strongest before was Byakugan combined with Sharingan third eye.
> 
> This doesn't make this sharingan stronger than Rinnegan,


Holy shit you can't seriously be this delusional it's the same eye that the Juubi has and Kaguya has which casts Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Thanks, SaiST. I didn't have 18 people tell me yet.


 Too slow, I guess.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

i feel like Kishi didnt have the balls to give Sasuke the forehead eye, so he decided to keep it on his left side only


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

*402 active users viewing this thread*

Damn.

Guess despite being the most hated on NF, Naruto and Sasuke still "have it".

Once they go wild the forums explode.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2014)

Pein said:


> Madara better get serious, he needs to get his other eye back and show off some killer techniques. I'd like him to stomp naruto and sauce but he ain't gonna do it by fucking around with truth seeking balls.



Just because everyone kicked his ass, that does mean he is not serious.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 16, 2014)

Btw does that mean Indra had this eye as well


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i feel like Kishi didnt have the balls to give Sasuke the forehead eye, so he decided to keep it on his left side only



Can you imagine. Sasuke with a third eye.
And what about Naruto and Hirashin?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

anyway...sasuke probably can one shot entire continent now , sasuke's true sharingan might be even stronger than kaguya's....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> *402 active users viewing this thread*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...



402 (370 now) people isn't even that many, actually.

I'm surprised it's that low.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> She has two ocular powers: Byukugan and Sharinnegan - each brother receiving one.
> 
> There is a reason why the Hyuuga are so irrelevant. :ignoramus


you know it doesnt make sense because of Rinnegan's design

if Rikudou got sharinnegan, his eye would look like Sasuke's

considering the color pattern and the design(loose the tomoes), it means that the eye that she got from shinju was mixed with something she had, so technically it is the mutation, the original is that sharingan with circles pattern

look at it like genetics, it works perfectly


----------



## Pein (Apr 16, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Just because everyone kicked his ass, that does mean he is not serious.



he was more interesting as an edo tensei, at least then he was hurling down meteors, using susanoo and busting out mokuton and he did all that when he was just fooling around with the kages.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That maybe what Idra had but Rinnegan was the strongest the only one who was the strongest before was Byakugan combined with Sharingan third eye.
> 
> This doesn't make this sharingan stronger than Rinnegan,



Kaguya's eye was said to possess Sharingan's power, but wasn't given a name. Rinnegan, when used by Madara, has demonstrated two passive Sharingan powers.

The strongest jutsu is said to be Mugen Tsukyomi (according to Obito), but this jutsu is also powered by the Shinju's chakra. Without it, it's just a normal genjutsu, as Madara demonstrated when he explained everything to Obito.

Regardless, Sasuke's left eye > Rinnegan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Holy shit you can't seriously be this delusional it's the same eye that the Juubi has and Kaguya has which casts Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Oh so your saying that now Sasuke is the strongest because of this?

Sasuke has the yin of Indra not both of the Yang and yin without it No Rinnegan.

Kaguya was still strongest due of the third sharingan with her Byakugan.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara is about to look like a chicken on a rotisserie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> It may be the result of Yin+Yin, however Sasuke hot Hashiramas cells and chakra.
> So it may still be Yin+Yang+Yin=Sharinnegan.



Neh close enough. Just super charge one of the yins.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 16, 2014)

EMS was sooooooo underwhelming. 
In the end of day was just a MS without the side effect.

Now Sasuke will pull jutsus out of his ass with that Doujutsu and we still have to see him using his "moon" power


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Default said:


> mfw i see that ugly as fuck new eye



Hiraishin is in no way or form as strong as the eye of the fucking Juubi. This better not be Naruto's equivalent to Sasuke's Juubi eye.

Hiraishin vs Juubi eye? Seriously 

I know Naruto has the power of the 9 Bijuus, the point is if he will be able to use it all at once or he can only use them separately.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

Meh. I know where this chapter is heading.

Going to sleep. I'll read it in the morning. 

G'night NF


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> anyway...sasuke probably can one shot entire continent now , sasuke's true sharingan might be even stronger than kaguya's....


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix is life, he literally makes the world a better place


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Btw does that mean Indra had this eye as well


i dont think Indra had it, because again, its a result of what Sasuke already seemed to have+Yin put over it

Naruto might have surpassed Ashura in every way too


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you know it doesnt make sense because of Rinnegan's design
> 
> if Rikudou got sharinnegan, his eye would look like Sasuke's
> 
> ...



If Rikuodu didn't receive the Sharinnegan, then explain why Sasuke possess this eye right now? 



Did he filter out the Bykugan's traits/powers?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke > your favourite character?

it might be that time again NF


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Btw does that mean Indra had this eye as well



Indra has Sharingan and MS. Not sure if he had the 9-tome!


Also if Sasuke later develops Rinnegan will it be a step down from his current 6-tome Sharingan?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

sasuke solos kaguya...neg diff...

true sharingan = true sharingan

EMS>lol byakugan....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

Also, highly doubt Infinite Tsukuyomi could even work on Sasuke at this point.


----------



## Cord (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah, I just seen that it's actually just one eye that's different. @_@



Jak N Blak said:


> Jiraiya returns.



God forbid. ;p


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Rikuodu didn't receive the Sharinnegan, then explain why Sasuke possess this eye right now?



He didn't receive the Hyuuga genes, and/or he doesn't have a perfect balance of Yin and Yang.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So in conclusion Naruto got Yang releasse,9 Bijuus + space/time jutsu while all Sasuke got is an eye? Major troll or what?



This is the eye of the FUCKING JUUBI, I will not say Kaguya since she had 9 tomoes, but the current Juubi has 6 and this is what Sasuke got, I see nothing to laugh at Camorra.

If anything Naruto is the one looking underwhelming if his equivalent to Sasuke's Juubi eye is going to be fucking Hiraishin, this better not be the case.

And you know I am as a fanboy of Naruto as one can be, but I can't deny the facts.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara has some aces up his sleeve if he's goona beat fight Naruto and Sasuke at the same damn time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Madara is about to look like a chicken on a rotisserie.



He'll enjoy this....somewhat.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Hiraishin is in no way or form as strong as the eye of the fucking Juubi. This better not be Naruto's equivalent to Sasuke's Juubi eye.
> 
> Hiraishin vs Juubi eye? Seriously
> 
> I know Naruto has the power of the 9 Bijuus, the point is if he will be able to use it all at once or he can only use them separately.



Narutos equivalent to Sasukes new eye is definitely the bijus chakra

The Hiraishin Kunai mostly means that Minato is back to the team


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh so your saying that now Sasuke is the strongest because of this?
> 
> Sasuke has the yin of Indra not both of the Yang and yin without it No Rinnegan.
> 
> Kaguya was still strongest due of the third sharingan with her Byakugan.


Don't put words in my mouth I'm saying that he has an eye which is greater then the Rinnegan I never said anything about him being the strongest.

Also I guess you forgot that he has Hashirama DNA's stuffed in him which is yin and the Rinnegan is irrelevant at this point this eye is greater then the Rinnegan.

Her power was attributed too her Sharingan Hagoromo even alluded too that when he referenced her using it's MT.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke > your favourite character?
> 
> it might be that time again NF



Considering that Naruto nay have Hirashin as well the fight will be closer than what you think.
Both are godly.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh so your saying that now Sasuke is the strongest because of this?
> 
> Sasuke has the yin of Indra not both of the Yang and yin without it No Rinnegan.
> 
> Kaguya was still strongest due of the third sharingan with her Byakugan.



She only used byakugan to peep on naked guys and to disrobe them with X vision. 

Byakugan=Peeping eye.

It is common knowledge that a two tomoe sharingan is above byakugan.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 16, 2014)

Hiraishin ~ Juubigan in the eyes of Kishimoto.
Deal with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Can you imagine. Sasuke with a third eye.
> And what about Naruto and Hirashin?


i would support a third eye only if it appeared through a mode


this eye might only appear when its activated too

cant destroy Sauce's beauty


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Btw does that mean Indra had this eye as well



No.

Unless Asura held the power of all Nine Bijuu, which can't be possible. The prophecy is Naruto specific.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Can you imagine. Sasuke with a third eye.
> And what about Naruto and Hirashin?



Fangirl fantasies ruined
[YOUTUBE]xuDrur6o5cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2014)

AoshiKun said:


> EMS was sooooooo underwhelming.
> In the end of day was just a MS without the side effect.
> 
> Now Sasuke will pull jutsus out of his ass with that Doujutsu and we still have to see him using his "moon" power



Sasuke never went all out with it and Madara's use of it was offpanelled in the vote fight.

Coupled with Itachi's hype, I dont believe it has had a full showcasing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

with Naruto getting Hiraishin, i bet the possibility of Sasuke being able to use Kamui went up


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Why people are not discussing the possibility of Naruto and Hirashin?
I know Sasuke got the strongest eye, however Naruto with Hirashin is insane.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Source

There is something interesting. The view offered by the Rinnegan is Byakugan *like*.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

What it all boils down to is that Naruto and Sasuke are equal. You can debate about what is equal to what all you want but they're equal in power. 

Naruto and Sasuke fans can't complain about that at all. Join together considering your favorite characters are about to kick ass.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol at people thinking Madara is done. For realz, the final villain is going down like this. Even more pathetically than Obito. 

Sharingan > Rinnegan > Byakugan

*Sharingan is red, three rings and the 9 tomoes.
*Rinnegan is white-purple, only has the three rings and no tomoes.
*Byakugan is white-purple.

There is no way Sharingan = Byakugan or Rinnegan = Byakugan. All Hyugas are fodder to the plot and have been one shotted by Rinnegan users.



vered said:


> Why people are not discussing the possibility of Naruto and Hirashin?
> I know Sasuke got the strongest eye, however Naruto with Hirashin is insane.



Nobody cares about Nardo when Sasuke is hoarding the spotlight.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh so your saying that now Sasuke is the strongest because of this?
> 
> Sasuke has the yin of Indra not both of the Yang and yin without it No Rinnegan.
> 
> Kaguya was still strongest due of the third sharingan with her Byakugan.



Sasuke was clearly given Hashirama's chakra from the man himself, and his cells from Kabuto. 

Kaguya is the strongest because she ate the chakra fruit of the Shinju. In other words, she possess the strongest chakra, which is what Madara is after.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Hiraishin ~ Juubigan in the eyes of Kishimoto.
> Deal with it.



But i think everyone here knows better  ck


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Why people are not discussing the possibility of Naruto and Hirashin?
> I know Sasuke got the strongest eye, however Naruto with Hirashin is insane.


i think its because most got disappointed with Minato's display, so it made Hiraishin loose some hype


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

lol never thought there would be day....sasuke would have the power to solo kaguya...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> This is the eye of the FUCKING JUUBI, I will not say Kaguya since she had 9 tomoes, but the current Juubi has 6 and this is what Sasuke got, I see nothing to laugh at Camorra.
> 
> If anything Naruto is the one looking underwhelming if his equivalent to Sasuke's Juubi eye is going to be fucking Hiraishin, this better not be the case.
> 
> And you know I am as a fanboy of Naruto as one can be, but I can't deny the facts.



Naruto may still have more stuff to show apart from ultimate mastery of SM, BM, individual bijuu powers and Hirashin.

And if he does not then Kishi will simply somehow put Naruto's numerous power ups as the equivalent of Sasuke's single HUGE power up.

Kishi did pull such an effort to portray then as equals and as two halves of a whole that I do not see either of them as superior to the other.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Source
> 
> There is something interesting. The view offered by the Rinnegan is Byakugan *like*.



Rinnegan was shown to see barriers , chakra, chakra gates and chakra pressure points.
That;s a combination of what the Sharingan can see and the Byakugan, giving strength to the notion that Rinnegan is the result of the Byakugan and sharingan powers mixing.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> with Naruto getting Hiraishin, i bet the possibility of Sasuke being able to use Kamui went up



Either he's extremely fast or he did indeed acquire kamui and that's how he got there that quick.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> lol never thought there would be day....sasuke would have the power to solo kaguya...



I nominate this as the worst post in this thread. 

Anyone agree?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What it all boils down to is that Naruto and Sasuke are equal. You can debate about what is equal to what all you want but they're equal in power.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke fans can't complain about that at all. Join together considering your favorite characters are about to kick ass.


i agree. Its useless to say which one is stronger, they are supposed to be walking together

im pretty sure Sasuke got this eye because Naruto got all bijuu chakras, its proportional


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Considering that Naruto nay have Hirashin as well the fight will be closer than what you think.
> Both are godly.



No they aren't, you seriously can't compare fucking Hiraishin with Juubi's eye, which has never been seen.

If this is Naruto's equivalent to that, then honestly


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> lol never thought there would be day....sasuke would have the power to solo kaguya...



Don't be so hype for Sasuke, he is not at Kaguya's level because she had Byakugan and sharingan,


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i agree. Its useless to say which one is stronger, they are supposed to be walking together
> 
> im pretty sure Sasuke got this eye because Naruto got all bijuu chakras, its proportional



Exactly. 

I wish Naruto and Sasuke fans would stop battling. They're equal and they're fighting as a team. However powerful one looks understand that the other is right there just as powerful. It is a plus for the both of them considering they're equal to what the other shows us.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> This is the eye of the FUCKING JUUBI, I will not say Kaguya since she had 9 tomoes, but the current Juubi has 6 and this is what Sasuke got, I see nothing to laugh at Camorra.
> 
> If anything Naruto is the one looking underwhelming if his equivalent to Sasuke's Juubi eye is going to be fucking Hiraishin, this better not be the case.
> 
> And you know I am as a fanboy of Naruto as one can be, but I can't deny the facts.



We already saw the Jubi itself in action and saw how the eye apparently adds nothing special to the beast

Plus weve already seen Naruto almost beating the crap out of the Jubi jin with his few moves so there is nothing to fear


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

The greatest power-up in this manga was literally handed to the heroes.
The irony.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Why people are not discussing the possibility of Naruto and Hirashin?
> I know Sasuke got the strongest eye, however Naruto with Hirashin is insane.



I don't know how big of a deal Hiraishin is.

We're at the point where the upper-levels are so fast that hiraishin isn't a significant power-up.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 16, 2014)

the eye was called a Sharingan and Kaguya was able to use Infinite Tsukuyomi on people without being the Juubi host


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Rinnegan was shown to see barriers , chakra, chakra gates and chakra pressure points.
> That;s a combination of what the Sharingan can see and the Byakugan, giving strength to the notion that Rinnegan is the result of the Byakugan and sharingan powers mixing.



Forgot about the pressure points / gates. Maybe Jeanne is right.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

ugh the spoiler has been out for what? 2 hours? and I am already facepalming at some Sasuke fans, this week will be hard , i imagine what narutobase will look like


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> The greatest power-up in this manga was literally handed to the heroes.
> The irony.


Is it really all that surprising?


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

John Connor said:


> the eye was called a Sharingan and Kaguya was able to use Infinite Tsukuyomi on people without being the Juubi host



It wasn't called a Sharingan, it was said to possess its power.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I nominate this as the worst post in this thread.
> 
> Anyone agree?



Oh yeah dude fails to realize that Kaguya> Hagoromo>> the rest.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> No they aren't, you seriously can't compare fucking Hiraishin with Juubi's eye, which has never been seen.
> 
> If this is Naruto's equivalent to that, then honestly



It's his fucking body that's the equivalent for crying out loud. Shit. Hirashin ( if it is even there) is just the cherry on top of the whole cake. Calm your tits.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Either he's extremely fast or he did indeed *acquire kamui *and that's how he got there that quick.



Sweet jesus.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What it all boils down to is that Naruto and Sasuke are equal. You can debate about what is equal to what all you want but they're equal in power.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke fans can't complain about that at all. Join together considering your favorite characters are about to kick ass.



I can't see how equality can't even be taken into account when we compate fucking Hiraishin with the eye of the Juubi.

This better not be Naruto's equivalent to the Juubi's eye, because it would be bullshit.


----------



## Pein (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I nominate this as the worst post in this thread.
> 
> Anyone agree?



I second it, the thought is so covered in hype its insane.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> The greatest power-up in this manga was literally handed to the heroes.
> The irony.



Yep. 

They didn't even go through the effort of stealing it, either. The Narutoverse god had to intervene for them.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto chill the hell out. Seriously.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 16, 2014)

So its gonna be Naruto and Sasuke Show again... better return to your villages rest of the alliance...  you are not needed anymore..


----------



## Jad (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ugh the spoiler has been out for what? 2 hours? and I am already facepalming at some Sasuke fans, this week will be hard , i imagine what narutobase will look like



Do you think there is like an alternate bizarro version of us at Narutobase?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Forgot about the pressure points / gates. Maybe Jeanne is right.


the problem here is that people assume that only because they are different combinations, one needs to be weaker than the other. Rikudou's powers are amazing, rinnegan's power too.

I only say that the rinnegan is the mutation because by your logic kaguya would have the path powers... and the six path powers seem to be something that belongs to rikudou alone.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 16, 2014)

Just woke up..
1. Evil posted spoilers? Anyone have link?
2. Why is there talk about Naruto having Hiraishin?
3. What is Naruto holding in his mouth in the latest spoiler pic?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke got fucking Sharrinnegan, you know Kaguya's eye even if watered down and Naruto got.... Hiraishin?
> 
> This is nothing to celebrate if you are a Naruto fan, the worst trolling to Naruto if this is the case.



Are you serious? That sounds a bit crazy, don't you think? Naruto has the power of ALL 9 bijuu. He's essentially an entirely new kind of Juubi Jin, a jinchuuruki that the Rikudou Sennin received a prophecy about. He can easily utilize any of their chakras. Just think about the range of possible abilities. He also seems to have the ultimate version of Sage Mode. You do realize that Minato's primary drawback was that he wasn't a ultra powerhouse in terms of raw destructive power, right? 

Naruto has all that raw power that his father never truly had, and now e has potentially added his father's AMAZINGLY useful Hiraishin jutsu to the mix as well? Naruto can give life, even preventing others from dying? Maybe he can prevent himself from dying, too, meaning Shiki Fujin with no deadly consequences could be in Naruto's arsenal also!!

Think outside the box, man. Naruto is a friggin monster right now! Book it!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

You have to chuckle at Madara. Decades worth of scheming boiled down to Rikudou saying, ''Lol, nope''.


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Colour looks damn good! Better than Futon! I might change my mind abou this new version of Rasengan!


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

Or Sasuke just got the greater power up because this is his time totake the ead


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I can't see how equality can't even be taken into account when we compate fucking Hiraishin with the eye of the Juubi.
> 
> This better not be Naruto's equivalent to the Juubi's eye, because it would be bullshit.



Are you being serious?

Naruto received the power of Nine Bijuu, a stronger Sage Mode, and an increase in Yang energy.

You're overrating the Juubi's eye. Yes it's the ultimate ocular power, but it was so strong because of the Juubi's chakra.

Sasuke does not possess that chakra, does he?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Just woke up..
> 1. Evil posted spoilers? Anyone have link?
> 2. Why is there talk about Naruto having Hiraishin?
> 3. What is Naruto holding in his mouth in the latest spoiler pic?



It's a damn Hiraishin Shuriken by the looks of it!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't know how big of a deal Hiraishin is.
> 
> We're at the point where the upper-levels are so fast that hiraishin isn't a significant power-up.



I'm with you Peeka, honestly if this is Naruto's equivalent to the Juubi's eye 

As the Naruto fan you know I am, I have to declare Sasuke is STRONGER than Naruto.

This better may not be it, I hope Naruto can use all 9 Bijuus chakra and not just separately but at once as well, like a Juubi.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto, go take your fake outrage somewhere else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I can't see how equality can't even be taken into account when we compate fucking Hiraishin with the eye of the Juubi.
> 
> This better not be Naruto's equivalent to the Juubi's eye, because it would be bullshit.


you have been so coherent these days man, how are you letting the fact that Naruto is displaying a bijuu mode made of all bijuus pass? they are equals


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You have to chuckle at Madara. Decades worth of scheming boiled down to Rikudou saying, ''Lol, nope''.



The saddest part is that Madara actually worked hard for his plan, a whole lifetime in fact, while Naruto and Sasuke got the power to surpass him literally handed to them in 5 minutes.

This manga is about hard work to achieve goals. For realz. Anyone who disagrees is just a hater who doesn't know foreshadowing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You have to chuckle at Madara. Decades worth of scheming boiled down to Rikudou saying, ''Lol, nope''.



Not sure how this makes him look bad, though. Heroes look bad.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem here is that people assume that only because they are different combinations, one needs to be weaker than the other. Rikudou's powers are amazing, rinnegan's power too.
> 
> I only say that the rinnegan is the mutation because by your logic kaguya would have the path powers... and the six path powers seem to be something that belongs to rikudou alone.



The idea of it becoming a mutation would explain why the Hyuuga (who are directly related to the Uchiha) oppress their own.  They might be trying to hide the fact that a younger sibling could mutate back to the sharingan.  But that doesn't really make sense because the older RS son had it.

I just wonder if there is an actual reason behind the suppression of siblings.  (Perhaps modeling after Hagoromo's treatment of children himself)


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

sasuke- posses - strongest chakras (Hashirama's,Uchiha's,Hagoromo's ,+Sage chakra)...now strongest tool of narutoverse,

lol how kishi is going to make nardo match with this....


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You have to chuckle at Madara. Decades worth of scheming boiled down to Rikudou saying, ''Lol, nope''.



Rikudou screwed him over badly. Hard work loss to hax.

Pretty fucked up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh I hope that isn't the last page but knowing Kishi and how he loves cliffhangers it will be the last page.


----------



## Tengu (Apr 16, 2014)

Itachi's left eye became sharinegan, good good


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> sasuke- posses - strongest chakra (Hashirama's,Uchiha's,Hagoromo's ,+Sage chakra)...now strongest tool of narutoverse,
> 
> lol how kishi is going to make nardo match with this....



Seriously, stop. We don't need Sasuke fans baiting Naruto fans or the other way around.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 16, 2014)

If nartoe and sauce k are anything but equal in power, then people have might have (and by "might have," I mean definitely) been missing the point of the last chapter. Whatever insurmountable leads, advantages, or disadvantages you believe one possesses over the other, the counterpart probably has an answer. In the end, we will find out. The Naruto/Sasuke rematch is inevitable, even with this rediscovered cooperation.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto, don't worry man, Naruto will be able to keep up with King Sasuke...............................


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure how this makes him look bad, though. Heroes look bad.



He was screwed over.

I know Madara's like: "Come on Son."


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Seriously, stop. We don't need Sasuke fans baiting Naruto fans or the other way around.


It's best to not even give him attention.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

I pray to god we are not being trolled. I hate long waits after we get a pic. But it almost seems like there is too much happening this chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

He may not have Hiraishin, we're all saying he has and some (including me) are loling at it, but if he hasn't I'm gonna lol anyway. Everything Naruto does is a failure. Everything.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

now imagine what kind of power they will have when being combined


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone link the Evil spoilers?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara simply isn't a match for Kishi. Bastard never lets up on giving the heroes as many options as possible.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> Naruto received the power of Nine Bijuu, a stronger Sage Mode, and an increase in Yang energy.
> 
> ...



Naruto kept Gai from dying after using 8th gate. What are the chances he can possibly prevent himself from dying after using the Shiki Fujin if he ever learns how to use it? Dude, we've just entered a whole new degree of crazy for how powerful Naruto may now be.

And not just any jinchuuruki with all 9 biuu combined, a jinchuuruki the Rikudou Sennin personally said would do a better job of leading them than even he did. The Rikudou Sennin implied that Naruto would surpass him. That can't be taken lightly. And no matter important Sasuke is, Naruto is the main character of this manga, meaning he will almost certainly be better than Sasuke when push comes to shove in those very final moments.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The saddest part is that Madara actually worked hard for his plan, a whole lifetime in fact, while Naruto and Sasuke got the power to surpass him literally handed to them in 5 minutes.
> 
> *This manga is about hard work to achieve goals*. For realz. Anyone who disagrees is just a hater who doesn't know foreshadowing.



 

That shit hasn't meant anything since Chunin Exams


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2014)

Tengu said:


> Itachi's left eye became sharinegan, good good



I didn't even notice that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara had to use a lifeline and he still can't get one over on the good guys. He's literally trying to get an eye that Sasuke casually surpassed by answering a question. 

He can never win. 



FitzChivalry said:


> If nartoe and sauce k are anything but equal in power, then people have might have (and by "might have," I mean definitely) been missing the point of the last chapter. Whatever insurmountable leads, advantages, or disadvantages you believe one possesses over the other, the counterpart probably has an answer. In the end, we will find out. The Naruto/Sasuke rematch is inevitable, even with this rediscovered cooperation.



Preach again sir. 

PREACH IT!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Orochibuto, don't worry man, Naruto will be able to keep up with King Sasuke...............................



doubt it...it seems kishi making sasuke FV..considering the fact that he give sasuke the true sharingan


----------



## Jad (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought Naruto fans loved Sasuke fans............


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure how this makes him look bad, though. Heroes look bad.



Because it is like a bigger child picking on their smaller siblings, only for the parent to step in and regulate.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Orochibuto, go take your fake outrage somewhere else.



It is not fake, by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

at this rate Sasuke will recover his haters in record time... some Sasuke fans will be impossible this week


----------



## jacamo (Apr 16, 2014)

_*MAD HYPE BRO!!!*_

_Put monstrous images like that in spoiler tags, please. -*SaiST*_​


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Because it is like a bigger child picking on their smaller siblings, only for the parent to step in and regulate.



Hagoromo is a failure as a parent, he could neither predict nor control his children. That comparison won't work.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

The fandom wars this week are going to be insane.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> It is not fake, by any stretch of the imagination.


Why are you getting so bent out of shape about Sasuke's new Doujutsu after how impressive Naruto was in the first three pages of this chapter? If he has Hiraishin, that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

The spoilers almost make me want to switch back to work mode.


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

I can only Imageine the shit storm and amount of AWESOME SASUKE threads in the telegrams!
Its gonna be hysterical!


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> Naruto received the power of Nine Bijuu, a stronger Sage Mode, and an increase in Yang energy.
> 
> ...



Ok Klue, let's not downplay Sasuke too much ...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

It's coming, Pika:ignoramus 



FAIL​


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> It is not fake, by any stretch of the imagination.


i know what is confusing you... you held kaguya's eye as the ultimate power, so you are thinking its too much, but see, it only has 6 tomoes for a reason

Naruto got all bijuus and it might mean way more than simply use their powers


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Can anyone link the Evil spoilers?



Here you go sir:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it is funny how Naruto and Sasuke fans immediately moved on from Madara's strength to talking about Naruto and Sasuke's strength in comparison to each other. It is like they know Madara isn't a threat so they've moved onto the main course. 

Naruto and Sasuke's next battle will be so insane. 

Can't wait.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Imagine Naruto getting Hirashin and all bijuus powers with Sasuke getting the sharinnegan.
It's a win-win situation for both sides.No fandom is losing this week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> He was screwed over.
> 
> I know Madara's like: "Come on Son."



He really was. He ended up embodying the some of the original themes of the manga more than the hero, too, which just makes all of it absurd. 



Gilgamesh said:


> That shit hasn't meant anything since Chunin Exams



What?

Kishi tried to bring it back only a few chapters ago when the RS was talking about how Ashura worked hard and was therefore better than his genius bro.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2014)

Its a good thing Maddy has a hard on for battle. I mean _damn_...

He gets to have time of his life with these two before death knocks on his door again.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

Is it seriously too much to ask for just a little bit of despair, though? That lasts beyond a single chapter?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> That shit hasn't meant anything since Chunin Exams



AHAHA! 

It was mentioned last week or two ago, I forget, and it was also used to defend this bulshit that is going on. That Naruto isn't destined for anything, because if he hadn't worked hard he would have fulfilled the prophecy.

I'm not speaking whether Kishi wrote it or not. It's clear working hard has no relevance in plot points ever since the timeskip. However, Kishi has pandered to working hard to this day and his apologists have pandered to it to excuse shit writing to this day as well.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Ok Klue, let's not downplay Sasuke too much ...



Not down playing, just putting everything into perspective. People automatically associate Kaguya's power with her eye, and completely ignore the chakra that powered her jutsu.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

seriously sasuke might be stronger than/ surpass kaguaya....when he eventually fully masters the true sharingan,


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Seriously, stop. We don't need Sasuke fans baiting Naruto fans or the other way around.



The funny part is that he's wasting his time. I don't care how awesome Sasuke's new powers look. I love that he has those new powers, and I'm very excited about him having them. But the primary reason why one doesn't even need to be remotely concerned about Naruto "keeping up," is because he's the main character. The fact that he will almost certainly be a match for just about anybody when all is said and done is an absolute given lol.

So people attempting to bait Naruto fans have their work really cut out for them. This is the Naruto that stopped the 8th gate from killing Gai. What other death jutsu can he now prevent from killing the user? Maybe the Shiki Fujin? If he's using Hiraishin, like, REALLY using it, I think we can't be too far behind a possible reveal later that he can use the Shiki Fujin, which we now know looks like who? Kaguya! lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

I assume that Madara gains his other eye this chapter?or the next? he will definitely need it.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> It is not fake, by any stretch of the imagination.



teeming with insecurity = Naruto fans in a nutshell


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

The Itachi tards are going how too have a field day with this chapter since Itachi's eyes evolved into essentially the God of the Narutoverse eyes.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke....The Moon that Eclipses the Sun.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Imagine Naruto getting Hirashin and all bijuus powers with Sasuke getting the sharinnegan.
> It's a win-win situation for both sides.No fandom is losing this week.



Except the haters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Imagine Naruto getting Hirashin and all bijuus powers with Sasuke getting the sharinnegan.
> It's a win-win situation for both sides.No fandom is losing this week.


im sure that behind the fight there is a mutual happiness


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> seriously sasuke might be stronger than/ surpass kaguaya....when he eventually fully masters the true sharingan,


You're off the team.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Is it seriously too much to ask for just a little bit of despair, though? That lasts beyond a single chapter?



Naruto and Sasuke came back before most characters even knew that they were gone.

Kishi is obviously taking the cowardly way out here.


----------



## Tengu (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The Itachi tards are going how too have a field day with this chapter since Itachi's eyes evolved into essentially the God of the Narutoverse eyes.



Just as planned


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> im sure that behind the fight there is a mutual happiness


Not unless I solo all 4 of you and become a decorated ST. I have a new sig and everything waiting.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> I assume that Madara gains his other eye this chapter?or the next? he will definitely need it.



At Naruto and Sasuke's current level it would be pretty bullshit if Madara managed to get his eye back. They're too strong, in theory he shouldn't even be able to get it especially if Naruto has Hiraishin. 

I expect Kishi to use some BS in order to allow Madara to get another eye. I mean besides that, there's no way for him to actually get it with these 2 demi-gods standing in front of him. I mean he's made Madara use Susanoo without eyes once, we'll see some other crap like that soon.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You're off the team.



Make an edit for me. Take that spoiler shot of Sasuke, and add: "BlinkST-kun, where are your distinct ocular jutsu now?"

:ignoramus


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2014)

It's sad really. Madara just gets shit on, when he started off so well. Madaras worst idea was becoming the Juubi Jinjuriki.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Except the haters.



All the one piece fans in the obd are secretly crying.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate Sasuke will recover his haters in record time... some Sasuke fans will be impossible this week



That is one disadvantage/advantage that Sasuke has over say...Sakura.

He is relevant while she is not. He will have plenty of discussions concerning his ever increasing power levels while people like Sakura won't.

And his awesomeness can be interpreted as a threat for other powerful characters in the struggle for world strongest man title of the Narutoverse.

That and the inevitable trolling from many Sasuke fans that were waiting for this moment given how long Sasuke was lacking a truly epic entrance of his own.

I for one just enjoy the awesomeness of both Naruto and Sasuke and I'm ready to enjoy this ride.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Are you serious? That sounds a bit crazy, don't you think? Naruto has the power of ALL 9 bijuu. He's essentially an entirely new kind of Juubi Jin, a jinchuuruki that the Rikudou Sennin received a prophecy about. He can easily utilize any of their chakras. Just think about the range of possible abilities. He also seems to have the ultimate version of Sage Mode. You do realize that Minato's primary drawback was that he wasn't a ultra powerhouse in terms of raw destructive power, right?
> 
> Naruto has all that raw power that his father never truly had, and now e has potentially added his father's AMAZINGLY useful Hiraishin jutsu to the mix as well? Naruto can give life, even preventing others from dying? Maybe he can prevent himself from dying, too, meaning Shiki Fujin with no deadly consequences could be in Naruto's arsenal also!!
> 
> Think outside the box, man. Naruto is a friggin monster right now! Book it!



It depends? Can Naruto use the 9 Bijuus chakras only separately? Or he can use them all at once as well?

That makes all the difference.

If Naruto can use all the 9 Bijuus chakra, at once as a Juubi, then yes I completely agree Naruto would be as strong if not stronger than Sasuke with 6 tomoe Sharrinnegan.

If he can only access the 9 Bijuus chakra separately though.......


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> seriously sasuke might be stronger than/ surpass kaguaya....when he eventually fully masters the true sharingan,


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

Chapter out

Source


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Basically Kishi just decided he doesn't care anymore and squeezed into the 2 main heroes all possible powers he can imagine by looking at fan fictions


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> At Naruto and Sasuke's current level it would be pretty bullshit if Madara managed to get his eye back. They're too strong, in theory he shouldn't even be able to get it especially if Naruto has Hiraishin.
> 
> I expect Kishi to use some BS in order to allow Madara to get another eye. I mean besides that, there's no way for him to actually get it with these 2 demi-gods standing in front of him. I mean he's made Madara use Susanoo without eyes once, we'll see some other crap like that soon.



I disagree.

As strong as they are, it's Madara's strength which is close to Rikudou's. Together they're probably equal to him, when it's all said and done.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not unless I solo all 4 of you and become a decorated ST. I have a new sig and everything waiting.


bitch please, i ran all possible outcomes, based on different plot choices that Kishi would make. I basically came down to if Kishi would make Naruto Rikudou's reincarnation of not . The true power of the sharingan theories are not new, and i am too fucking happy that it seems to be the case.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 16, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke....The Moon that Eclipses the Sun.



 ...lol...sasuke's power up eclipses naruto's power up....


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> It depends? Can Naruto use the 9 Bijuus chakras only separately? Or he can use them all at once as well?
> 
> That makes all the difference.
> 
> ...



Who knows if he can combine their chakras into a single unique jutsu, or even if he can use their unique chakras simultaneously as part of an offensive jutsu of some kind, but what's undeniable is that he's using all of their power simultaneously to help make him as powerful as he is now. All their powers are combined in his very existence, and almost certainly when he enters his ultimate bijuu mode form.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

MADARA IS DONE FOR THEY SAID.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> seriously sasuke might be stronger than/ surpass kaguaya....when he eventually fully masters the true sharingan,



he still wouldn't have the huge amount of chakra that she probably had.also to surpass Kaguya,he will have to surpass RS first.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Rinnegan.It's Rinnegan!!!!


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 16, 2014)

Kaguya is calling the shots behind the shadows!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

OMFG Naruto looks so badass!!! WOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto got the horns, the black balls and staff and all the bijuu while Sasuke has Eyes.


Also finally does this put end to Sasuke will get Senjutsu? Naruto got Sage's senjutsu!


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 16, 2014)

That was a fast chapter.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto has the Senjutsu of the Six Paths itself!! Wow! Plus, he's also a new kind of juubi jin with chakra from all 9 bijuu. Dude can even directly give life...

Madara doesn't know the full story. He's definitely not fully briefed on Naruto's full power, and that means he's also quite clearly wrong about the nature of Sasuke's new power as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> I disagree.
> 
> As strong as they are, it's Madara's strength which is close to Rikudou's. Together they're probably equal to him, when it's all said and done.



Nope. 

As I figured, something else would happen to allow Madara to power up and here we come with the Kaguya power up. I knew he wouldn't get Obito's eye. 

Love it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nope.
> 
> As I figured, something else would happen to allow Madara to power up and here we come with the Kaguya power up. I knew he wouldn't get Obito's eye.
> 
> Love it.



I'll never doubt your hatred for Madara again, Jigga.

You were right. :sanji

But I want him to retrieve his other eye somehow. Naruto and Sasuke can defeat him at full strength, no excuses.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

My god, that chapter was useless.  All we saw was "look at my new power! fear me" and thats it.  That's the chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'll never doubt your hatred for Madara again, Jigga.
> 
> You were right. :sanji
> 
> But I want him to retrieve his other eye somehow. Naruto and Sasuke can defeat him at full strength, no excuses.



Man to be honest I've been right a ridiculous amount of times since Naruto entered the War. The only time I've really been majorly wrong is about Obito's defeat but besides that I've been right a great amount. I even predicted what Obito would look like as the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki way before it happened. 

Either way we're about to see some fireworks here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 16, 2014)

This is just hilarious, Madara being reduced to a pawn.


----------



## KageMei (Apr 16, 2014)

I did not like the Naruto's New design.!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

KageMei said:


> I did not like the Naruto's New design.!!



What else don't you like? Please tell me more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 16, 2014)

How nice of Kishi to once in a great while actually make a number of my predictions come true:

Madara re-absorbing the Shinju to show the real power of the Juubi jinchuuriki - check
The Juubi being what ultimately became of Kaguya- check

Plus we have Naruto being a total badass and having a kickass design.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, it's been a long time since we've had such long predictions thread. Since Tobito I think 

Good chap.


----------



## Izzyrael (Apr 16, 2014)

My dream came true! Lava Release: Rasenshuriken!
Now Magnet Release: Rasenshuriken!(All the weapons fly into it)

Also, I saw that comming. Sasuke gets Sharrinegan and Naruto gets an enhanced Yang Style.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 16, 2014)

*To be honest, what a bad chapter*

Guy will survive, so his 'sacrifice' is completely wasted and meaningless
How can Guy survive if his body is turning into ashes
How could Madara regenerate left half of the body in just 2 panels
I can't see Minato anymore, he completely disappeared from the battlefield
Sakura is still in the other dimension, and I don't understand why
How could Obito send Naruto out of the dimension without sending himself
Why Obito doesn't fucking die right now
Why the Tree says "absorb the Juubi" when Madara already has the Juubi inside him
Why Kaguya is still there, what the fuck does she want
How can Sasuke get the 9-Tomoe Sharingan when Madara only got Rinnegan
Why Madara call it "Rinnegan" when it's clearly something more
Madara absorbed the Tree, so what? Kishi didn't show anything and the whole scene is poorly made
If Madara could use Limbo, then why hasn't he used it before


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Guy will survive, so his 'sacrifice' is completely wasted and meaningless
> How can Guy survive if his body is turning into ashes
> *How could Madara regenerate left half of the body in just 2 panels*
> I can't see Minato anymore, he completely disappeared from the battlefield
> ...



I can answer the bolded 3!

- He's the JJ and has been regrowing it ever since last chap. There were sound effects and everything last week for his arm coming back. 

- Sasuke is the bff of the prophecy child so he gets special powers, too.

- He was enjoying Gai kicking him around. 

As for the rest, who fucking knows? This manga doesn't make much sense in general anymore.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 16, 2014)

I think Madara has rinnegan behind his headplate too. Agree with the rest
I guess Sakura asked Obito to take her back to kamuiland cos she feels safer there.....


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 16, 2014)

Let me add on why Madara doesn't use Preta to absorb the "cool and powerful" shit.


----------



## demonicsword (Apr 16, 2014)

yea it's fukin crazy it's just throwing sht on a wall and hoping something sticks


----------



## Crow (Apr 16, 2014)

This was a great chapter I finally got to see the new powerups I have been dying to see!

Plus it just was great in general


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Knight of Chaos said:


> This was a great chapter I finally got to see the new powerups I have been dying to see!
> 
> Plus it just was great in general



There are people happy with cheap power-ups and fights.

And there are people who like a good story.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are people happy with cheap power-ups and fights.
> 
> And there are people who like a good story.



Hey Pika what IF Kishi goes full idiot and gives Madara a "Obito speech"?

Namely:

Naruto: Why are you doing all this shit?!

Madara: Because I'm in love with Kaguya-sama

Like Obito's "Because you let Rin die"

Which would be the worst line in the history of this manga?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with the Op. I have seen some people say they like it but the only answer they gave on why they like it was because Naruto look like a badass and is now super powerful. Winch mean nothing because any one can draw fanart of him being badass and and one can write a fanfic where any one is super powerful. That one of the easy thing to do in writing. 

Even cutting the tree was not a big deal to mean as I feel like Naruto could have done that ages ago.


----------



## Tonymbou (Apr 16, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Let me add on why Madara doesn't use Preta to absorb the "cool and powerful" shit.



If you are referring to why Madara couldn't absorb Naruto's Youton Rasenshuriken, its because it was enhanced with Senjutsu.

He instead dodged it and decided to counter-attack it with Limbo.

If he had absorbed Senjutsu of that magnitud, he would have been turned into a rock / toad.

Just wanted to clear this up.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 16, 2014)

Preta Pain absorbs Jiraiya's Senjutsu Odama Rasengan and Naruto's FRS just fine, only when he absorbs Naruto's natural energy he turns to stone. In the same war, Madara himself absorbs the same FRS from Naruto's SM clone.

It doesn't make sense, given Naruto uses the same jutsu in larger scale with extra Yoton element only.


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 16, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Guy will survive, so his 'sacrifice' is completely wasted and meaningless
> How can Guy survive if his body is turning into ashes
> How could Madara regenerate left half of the body in just 2 panels
> I can't see Minato anymore, he completely disappeared from the battlefield
> ...



*Not sure how anything you said makes the chapter, "bad". 

Where are you going with this? *


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder does Madara realize he saved the alliance just now? If he had let that tree fall instead of absorbing it the alliance would have gotten crushed under it.


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

ive been saying madaranmpa is basically a good person. just missing a few screws.

regarding the first 3 pages 
i dont get stream. why do they have to go that original?


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

Kaguya ate tree's fruit and herself became Jubi...so tree didn't turn into Jubi....
why didn't Sage said so to Naruto,such crucial info....

Kishi may thought it would be a surprise element,but it was lame not to divulge it from Sage's mouth...heck,it should have been in stone monument...


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

when hagoromo just as chakra can remain in this world why kakuya can't?

i doubt kaguya turned to jubi back then. she governed the world afther that and then became a tyrant and even cast her eye jutsu (most likely mugentsukuyomi) on her populace.
perhaps her jutsu was stopped by hagoromo and his brother. in other words she was defeated by her own sons. and i suspect that was when jubi emerged.


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> when hagoromo just as chakra can remain in this world why kakuya can't?
> 
> i doubt kaguya turned to jubi back then. she governed the world afther that and then became a tyrant and even cast her eye jutsu (most likely mugentsukuyomi) on her populace.
> perhaps her jutsu was stopped by hagoromo and his brother. in other words she was defeated by her own sons. and i suspect that was when jubi emerged.



then here is a question bugging me for a long time;why the god tree waited so long to attack..?.
after Kaguya ate the fruit she ruled,gave birth to two sons and those sons after growing up fought Jubi....if Kaguya herself turned to Jubi this can be answered,but then my original point(why RS didn't say so) remains valid..


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

auem said:


> then here is a question bugging me for a long time;why the god tree waited so long to attack..?.
> after Kaguya ate the fruit she ruled,gave birth to two sons and those sons after growing up fought Jubi....if Kaguya herself turned to Jubi this can be answered,but then my original point(why RS didn't say so) remains valid..



Hagoromo didn't say alot of things including about his brother.
He basically imprisoned his mother in the moon and failed to say a word about it at least to Naruto.


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

auem said:


> then here is a question bugging me for a long time;why the god tree waited so long to attack..?.



because kaguya was a predator of gods tree. remember she came from afar to the narutoverse to eat the fruit. God tree couldn't/can never win kaguya.
so like i said it had to wait till kaguya was a goner.

reading hagoromos words on his mother, i kinda thought of the story of  kishi-bojin


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Hagoromo didn't say alot of things including about his brother.
> He basically imprisoned his mother in the moon and failed to say a word about it at least to Naruto.


yeah,but he had the stone monument..it seems he put only info he shouldn't have put there(about mugen tsukoyomi)....
also if there was no moon prior to that,how the heck Kaguya used mugen tsukoyomi..


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> because kaguya was a predator of gods tree. remember she came from afar to the narutoverse to eat the fruit. God tree couldn't/can never win kaguya.
> so like i said it had to wait till kaguya was a goner.
> 
> reading hagoromos words on his mother, *i kinda thought of the story of  kishi-bojin *


*
*
but unlike Hariti,Kaguya seems to gone bad from good...


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

easy. this is the world hagoromo created.
before it, there was a world and the moon on which  kaguya cast mugen tsukuyomi.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 16, 2014)

HAHAHA

Blink, Dragonous, what were you both telling me about Naruto having Yin-Yang Senjutsu?


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2014)

naruto obviously has Yin-Yang(onmyo) ton now. check the black balls around him -those are gedoh damas


----------



## Mateush (Apr 16, 2014)

Madara is halfway to Kaguya's power and he will stay there :ignoramus


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto obviously has Yin-Yang(onmyo) ton now. check the black balls around him -those are gedoh damas



Yea, question is can they cancel ninjutsu?
Gedoh damas like Hagoromo.
Naruto is overpowered  to say the least but this is the end of the manga or almost the end of the manga bar Sasuke vs Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto obviously has Yin-Yang(onmyo) ton now. check the black balls around him -those are gedoh damas



Obito used the _Gudōdama_ without Onomyoton when he first became the Jinchuuriki. His attacks failed to end Hiruzen's Edo Tensei:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## ZE (Apr 16, 2014)

No senjutsu for sasuke it seems. 
Which begs the question, how can Sasuke be useful against Madara if none of his attacks work on a jyuubi jinnchuriki?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 16, 2014)

my fav part about all of this so far is that with everything Hagoromo did for the 2 of them to prevent Madara from hopping more tiers, the dude's own mom made sure it happened. Couldn't happen to a better guy with his hating self


----------



## Mako (Apr 16, 2014)

Crack theory: Sakura is the reincarnation of Kaguya Ōtsutsuki.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2014)

Mako said:


> Crack theory: Sakura is the reincarnation of Kaguya Ōtsutsuki.



Keep that to yourself dawg.


----------

